# 2 Cookies in der session (cocoon 2.2)



## mr.freeze (27. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe seltsamerweise 2 Cookies in der Session.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann und wo die Cookies bei Cocoon gesetzt werden?
Kann ich den Cookies einen von mir gewählten Namen geben?

Gruß


----------



## mr.freeze (27. Jan 2011)

2 unterschiedliche Session-IDś um es genauer auszudrücken!


----------



## maki (27. Jan 2011)

*verschoben*

Greifst du jedesmal über dieselbe URL zu?

Hört sich so an als ob eine Session nicht erkannt/zugeordnet wird.


----------



## mr.freeze (27. Jan 2011)

wenn ich die startseite aufrufe, hat er danach 2 session-ids.

ist derselbe url

gruß

ps: habe eben festgestellt, dass die eine id immer denselben wert hat.


----------



## mr.freeze (27. Jan 2011)

es war nur bei mir auf dem Rechner so.
(Zugriff auf die Anwendung von anderen Rechnern -> nur 1 Session-id)

habe die cookies gelöscht und danach hat er nur eine Session-Id angelegt!

Gruß


----------

